# Please read this guys. It's not a pleasant story...



## rustyintegrale

Hi Guys,

Firstly can I just express my gratitude to the admins, Jae, Kev (kmpowell) and Nick (Nem) for facilitating this special forum for me to reach all forum members except Anneymouse. I'll explain why in a sec. but first to the forum admins...

a big thank you guys! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Okay onto business...

Some of you may have witnessed events unfold at the end of last week when Forum member Anneymouse posted that her hubcaps had been stolen - seemingly from her local Tesco's car park. Her first call was to the police who were unable to offer immediate assistance.

Anney then discovered that HER hubcaps were being offered for sale on eBay and posted the information on the Forum. Several of us then got involved to try to scupper the auction to prevent the sale being made to an unknown punter. Unfortunately the seller got wind of what was happening and despite appeals from us to return the items with the promise of no further action, he cancelled all our bids and ignored our pleas for their anonymous return.

Anney then decided she would like to 'win' her hubcaps legitimately by bidding for them under a pseudonym. By doing so she hoped to obtain the sellers address and then notify the police in order to recover her property.

Despite making the highest bid the seller refused to allow Anney to collect her goods so she was somewhat scuppered in her attempts to effect justice.

Anyway, I'll let you read the terrifying story of what happened next here...

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=172533

Here was a single woman, living on her own trying to get justice and effect the return of her stolen property. What she ended up with was a burnt out, written-off TT literally feet from her front door. It doesn't take much imagination to work out how much worse this incident could have been...

*The reason I've asked the admins to arrange this special forum is I'd like to ask you all for a small donation so that we, as members of this forum can send Anney something to show that we're thinking of her and to demonstrate our morale support.

It needn't be much. You can donate as little or as much as you like. You can donate nothing at all and just send your messages here. But please, if you can afford 50p, £1, £5 or even £10 then please contribute.

I have set up a special PayPal account where you can donate using funds in your own PayPal account or you can use a credit/debit card.

Please make any payment to [email protected] and mark your payment as a gift so that we don't get PayPal charges.*

I'll allow this thread to run for as long as people wish to donate. At the close I will let you know how much we have collected and ask you all for suggestions on what we should send.

In the meantime please remember that Anney cannot see this thread. The Forum admins have set this up especially so we can do this.

I thank you in advance for your kindness and the Forum admins once again for fixing it. I'm sure you join me in hoping the police now manage to catch the perpetrators to prevent this despicable behaviour from happening again.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## rustyintegrale

Guys, what would really help bring this to the attention of as many as possible is to keep this top of the 'active topics'. I know this is somewhat cheeky but I think this is an exceptional circumstance.

So please add comments as you see fit. If you make a donation and would like to add a personal message then please do so.

Anney will eventually know about this thread and I'm sure she'll be touched by the support of her Forum buddies. 

Thanks guys,

Rich


----------



## ecko2702

Your a saint Rich. I shall make a donation for her tomorrow when I get paid. What a crazy and horrific event to have happen. She is going to be shocked to hear about this.


----------



## triplefan

Rich, like you you I find this whole episode almost beyond belief, and I am gutted for Anneymouse, and hope she is in another TT as soon as possible.

Donation done


----------



## Diveratt

Done. Your a Star Rich.
I think Flowers & chocs ASAP are in order.
Kevin


----------



## LuTTon

Diveratt said:


> Done. Your a Star Rich.
> I think Flowers & chocs ASAP are in order.
> Kevin


I second that!


----------



## TT51

Very good idea Rich and as I had a small part in that evenings preceedings its only right that I contribute, so I have

Neil


----------



## rustyintegrale

Hi Guys,

Thank you for the three generous donations received so far... 

I was planning a bouquet of flowers but in the end it's going to be down to how much money we can collect. But whatever it is it needs to be something special to cheer her up.

I've had a couple of PMs from her and she appears to be coping well. But as we all know, once the insurance companies get involved it can often become a time of great stress and with everything else going on it would be good to lift her spirits as much as we can.

Please let's try and get this up to a reasonable amount. To achieve this we need to keep this thread alive and near the top of the 'active topics' list. Even if you've no wish to make a donation please do add your message to Anney here. The whole thread will eventually be open to her and she will be pleased to see what a generous, caring and thoughtful bunch of people TT owners are.

Hopefully this will encourage her back into a TT which is by no means a definite according to what she has said. :?

Thanks guys,

Rich


----------



## Charlie

Donation on the way from Nic and I.

Great idea Rich 

EDIT - sent as a gift mate, let us know how much has been raised when it's all done.

Charlie&Nic


----------



## swfblade

Awful story and I am going to send a donation myself, but for some reason my paypal account is playing up at the moment. Posting here will remind me to get it sorted daily and I will deffo send something.

Genuinely top gesture here Rich, I am currently very proud to be British again. 8)


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

DONE...

such a shame..i hated that thread and those pictures.... the girlfriend after seeing it now understands my paranoia regarding my car..

so a big "thinking of you" from myself & kelly....


----------



## triplefan

136 views, and only 8 people who have cared enough to commit

Not the result I would have thougt we would get from this forum, surely we can do better than that

Even if you 129 others had only put in a quid, think where we could be now :roll:


----------



## Guest

Hi Rich.

I've put in a donation in recognition of the fact that I appreciate what you've done and because the TT Forum has been, and continues to be a high quality source of interest, help and amusement to me while I've been off work. I've got a lot out of it in 15 months so it's only fair to put something back. Given the serious amount of cash I've spent on my car in that time, it would be churlish in the extreme to hold back a few quid on an occasion like this.

Too often in this country we give to deserving causes and individuals far away and forget the victims of crime and injustice on our own doorsteps.

Thanks again. We're off to vote now and hopefully make a difference to the future of Britain! 

Doug


----------



## Nilesong

Done.

I've only just read this thread and am appalled at what this country is coming to. 
Nothing we can do or donate will bring Anney's beloved TT back, but hopefully the insurance will take care of all costs, to at least replace it with another TT or something similar.
I hope that these donations will, in some way, restore some semblance of faith in the human race to Anney.

Well done Rich!

Chin up Anney.


----------



## TT51

Rich depending how much you end up with but how about a track driving experience maybe even in a R8 8)


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

TT51 said:


> Rich depending how much you end up with but how about a track driving experience maybe even in a R8 8)


i've got one of them for my birthday... just need to book it... (after the italy trip)  sounds like a good idea !!


----------



## thecoach

Rich excellent idea and well done for taking the initiative on this one. Donation sent.

What an appalling story, perhaps if there was as much "community spirit" in day to day life as there is on this forum Anny wouldn't have found herself in this situation.

As for the "trash" that did this..........sadly a similar retaliatory response is probably the only thing that they would understand. They say " What goes around comes around"..I do wonder with these morons.

Shooting would be a little bit too quick for my liking !


----------



## Grahame Clayton

What an excellent & kind gesture. Well done to all involved in setting this up. Donation sent today.

Best regards

Grahame & Diane Clayton


----------



## rustyintegrale

Guys, thank you to all who have left messages and donated. Also thanks to those who have donated and not left messages here.  It would be really good if you could leave a message. Not only does it keep this thread alive by moving it to the top of the 'view active topics' but it also encourages others to be similarly generous... :wink:

Please can I remind you all to mark this as a gift? Erol, you kindly made a donation and PayPal has taken off 54p in charges. Not a lot i agree but quite a significant amount if it happened on every donation... 

We are currently just short of £75 so far as a result.  8)

If you don't know how to send a payment as a gift it is simple. Log in to your PayPal account and click 'Send Money'. From the window that opens click the 'Personal' tab and you will have the option to send the funds as a gift. This will prevent PayPal from deducting charges on each transaction.

I just love the fact that Anney knows nothing about this. She's PMd me this morning to tell me that her car is being moved to Corby today. She's also told me that one of the policemen who came to the scene has shown an 'interest' in her... [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

So hopefully there may be a glimmer of happiness at the end of all this. 

I also had a nice email of support from Jae, the forum owner, so it looks promising for a successful appeal. 8)

So come on guys. I know Anney will still appreciate the black humour in this when I say 'Every little helps'... :wink:

Cheers guys,

Rich


----------



## Jamo8

Well Done Rich excellent idea and gesture, donated via paypal hope we get as much as possible 

Martyn & Catherine


----------



## swfblade

rustyintegrale said:


> She's also told me that one of the policemen who came to the scene has shown an 'interest' in her... [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
> 
> So hopefully there may be a glimmer of happiness at the end of all this.


Everything happens for a reason, or so they say! How awsome would it be if something like that came out of this horrible situation!!


----------



## Hark

Nice idea Rich. Situation was shocking.


----------



## Jae

Glad we could help!

TTF has made a donation.

BR

Jae


----------



## rustyintegrale

Jae said:


> Glad we could help!
> 
> TTF has made a donation.
> 
> BR
> 
> Jae


And a very generous one too 

Thanks Jae. Also thanks to everyone who has helped to build the fund so far.

Keep it up! :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Diveratt

Hopefully a donation will do more good than voting is likely too.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Diveratt said:


> Hopefully a donation will do more good than voting is likely too.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: best line of the day so far that :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wild Woods

Donation gifted on Paypal.

I saw the original post but have only just caught up on events. This sort of thing makes me realise what a sh*t state this country is in.


----------



## robokn

Money sent, well done Rich you have a heart after all :lol:

I hope it all works out for her either way


----------



## Guest

I recognise the sentiment in getting a gift like flowers, chocs, a trackday experience, etc, but (and I'm not being cheeky here, honest), would it not be reasonable just to send her a cheque if we manage to get a good amount in the £00s? It's less subtle sure, but if she's having difficulty of any kind incurring unseen costs or simply wants to spend the money on a night out with friends or something feminine to cheer herself up then cash has gotta be king innit?

Doug


----------



## Fictorious

R8 Driving experience is currently £50!

I've added my bit to the total now.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Thanks guys, keep it coming. 

Rob, you know I have a heart - you've just been looking in all the wrong places... :wink: :lol: :lol:

Regarding what we do with the money...

It's largely down to how much we get and what info I can glean from Anney about what she likes/doesn't like, how she spends her time blah, blah blah... she might need to use it for something 'practical' if the insurance offers less than she expects...

I have never met or spoken to her so I'm just guessing she's a regular woman who likes what regular women like. I just 'know' her from here and she seems like a pretty feisty character (probably why we get on :lol: )

I also need to get her home address so if anyone can help with that and PM it to me then great. I can't just come straight out and ask... :lol: :lol:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## rustyintegrale

Guys I just checked on the PayPal account and we're at £155.46...   Well done!

The odd 46p is the bit left after PayPal took 54p from Erol's donation as it wasn't marked as a gift... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

So who's going to take us over the £200 mark and who'd like to contribute an extra 54p to round us up to full pounds again?!

Thanks for your continued support and those who have donated recently. 8)

cheers

rich


----------



## SAJ77

Bump and donation done!

Great idea Rich - 

Saj


----------



## Dotti

I would like to make a contribution to this, I have spoken to the hubmeister who will make a donation tonight on my behalf through his paypal account as I don't have one and not sure how it works .

I so hope Annemouse is bearing up right now. This is such a truely wonderful thing she really won't be expecting from fellow ttiers for sure .

Well done Rich and everybody


----------



## rustyintegrale

SAJ77 said:


> Bump and donation done!
> 
> Great idea Rich -
> 
> Saj


Saj thanks mate! And for rounding it back up... :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## rustyintegrale

Dotti said:


> I would like to make a contribution to this, I have spoken to the hubmeister who will make a donation tonight on my behalf through his paypal account as I don't have one and not sure how it works .
> 
> I so hope Annemouse is bearing up right now. This is such a truely wonderful thing she really won't be expecting from fellow ttiers for sure .
> 
> Well done Rich and everybody


Dotti, any way you can wangle her address out of her? :roll:

I tried to by saying I wanted to buy a part from her car if she could get it, but the damned thing has been moved away from the recovery garage to Corby... :?

If you get it, can you PM me please.

Thanks Abs,

Rich


----------



## Dotti

rustyintegrale said:


> Dotti, anyway you can wangle her address out of her? :roll:
> 
> I tried to by saying I wanted to buy a part from her car if she could get it, but the damned thing has been moved away from the recovery garage to Corby... :?
> 
> If you get it, can you PM me please.
> 
> Thanks Abs,
> 
> Rich


I'll do my best.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Dotti said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti, anyway you can wangle her address out of her? :roll:
> 
> I tried to by saying I wanted to buy a part from her car if she could get it, but the damned thing has been moved away from the recovery garage to Corby... :?
> 
> If you get it, can you PM me please.
> 
> Thanks Abs,
> 
> Rich
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do my best.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I know I can rely on you... :-*


----------



## jaqcom

I'm such a soft touch......... [smiley=bigcry.gif] , PayPal'd

Donation from D.A.Jacklin(Photographics)

P.S. If Helicopter flight with gift money could be of interest Rich , let me know.... :roll:


----------



## Dotti

I've just sent her a nice private message on here and asked her if she uses facebook or msn to get to know her better so I can ask her for her address *eventually* :lol: ... fingers crossed. God knows what excuse I can use to get her address  . Just hope she messages me back on here .


----------



## Jae

Why do you need her address. When the gift has been decided and bought, open up this board and let her see it. She can then give you her address.

J.


----------



## mikeat45

some from me.......well done Rich


----------



## Ikon66

hi all

just had a pm from anney, she's asked that the "all gone" thread be deleted as she thinks things are getting sorted.  she's also asked for her username to be changed. I cannot do this so i've asked her to PM admin to sort out

cheers

Paul


----------



## Jae

Ive moved the thread to this forum so its not public.

I need to know what Username she would like.

Cheers

Jae


----------



## Johny D

Only been a member a few months but have been on the site every day since and the help and support offered to all has really amazed me, a real community spirit and this is a prime example of that spirit.

I've never been to a meet (yet) nor do i know Anney plus I'm tighter than a camel's ar*e in a sandstorm so if i can make a dontion (which i just have) then so can you.....you only have to look at the terrible photographs and imagine if you woke up to that.....and consider the further implications of such reckless actions.

Rich, credit to you for this great idea....she will be made up...so much so she will definately buy another TT


----------



## TTQ2K2

Just gutted.   :?

Hope my little bit 'elps.

cheers.


----------



## Ikon66

Jae said:


> Ive moved the thread to this forum so its not public.
> 
> I need to know what Username she would like.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jae


i told her to pm you, nick or kev with the new name


----------



## Guest

done


----------



## rustyintegrale

Jae said:


> Why do you need her address. When the gift has been decided and bought, open up this board and let her see it. She can then give you her address.
> 
> J.


Yeah that's true. I guess I'm still thinking along the lines of a bouquet of flowers being sent.

I think maybe we're beyond that! 8)

Cheers

Rich


----------



## brittan

Some from me in the pot.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Wow guys!   

£221 8)

Whose gonna make it a wholly appropriate £225?

Fantastic effort. You should all take a big pat on the back! Thank you, thank you, thank you!

Cheers

Rich


----------



## rustyintegrale

brittan said:


> Some from me in the pot.


Thanks Brian... :wink:


----------



## Ady.

Awfully decent of you Rich 

Dontation sent


----------



## basky

Very nice gesture Rich, Good man. I'm In


----------



## lazerjules

Nice job Rich.
Done


----------



## trevp84

Hey guys!

Firstly a great big pat on the back for Rich for organising this, and another great big pat on the back for everybody whos bin generous enough to donate and to share there kind thoughts, i think its fantastic n shows how there is great people still out there!

 
I have to admit, ashamed as i am, i havent bin on the forum for a few weeks as i'v been otherwise occupied, n tonight was the first time for a while, and was absolutely shocked in pure horror at the story i was greeted with, it sickens me to the stomach to think that this would even be possible! i hope that the person responsible, gets everything that comes to him and i'm positive that it will as i'm a huge believer in Karma!

My thorts go out to anney n i'm sure shes gettin lots of support off friends and family, n Policemen 
[smiley=policeman.gif] :wink: :wink:

I'v sent my addition to the pot, n hopefully i wont be last n the pot grows HUGE! 

Phil!

Proud to be a forum member, wont stay away for so long next time!

P.S for all those yet to donate, when your in the pub this weekend n ya mates say shall we av one for the road, stand up n boldy say, "Nah i'l pop the £3 quid in anneys CHEER ME UP FUND" U'l go home feelin much better!!


----------



## motafix

Hi,

I think it is a terrible thing to have happened and I hope that this scum is finally caught and prosecuted. I hope that Anneymouse gets the justice she deserves.

This forum has helped me and I am only too pleased to add my donation.

If all the members think how much money the forum has saved them in the time of owning their TT then they will definately be able to afford to add to the fund.

Maybe if she decides to buy another TT then you can buy her a nice Mod

Alan


----------



## valleysboy

Good idea... sent a a tenner


----------



## rustyintegrale

Hi Guys,

I have a PM from someone who wants to donate £20 by credit card but does not have a PayPal account. Does anyone know how we can make this transaction?

It would be a shame to lose it over a technicality! :roll:

Cheers guys,

Rich


----------



## Diveratt

Would be a pity. Maybe they could do a cash deal with some one close by that has a paypal account.

Kevin


----------



## Hark

Does the forum have an account number?

Maybe send it to Jae and then Jae makes another payment?


----------



## rustyintegrale

Okay guys, your final update for tonight.

Through your kind generosity we have so far raised £262! 

A fabulous figure to achieve in just 24 hours! Thanks to EVERYONE who has donated. To the rest of you, thank you for looking.

Let's see what tomorrow brings - apart from a hung parliament... :lol: :lol:

Can I log on tomorrow to see £300?! :roll: 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Girl Smiffy

Yeah - I'd like to chip in, but don't have a paypal account. Could borrow hubby's but want it to be from me. So if I can send money via another route (credit card or bank transfer) please let me know. Thanks


----------



## rustyintegrale

Girl Smiffy said:


> Yeah - I'd like to chip in, but don't have a paypal account. Could borrow hubby's but want it to be from me. So if I can send money via another route (credit card or bank transfer) please let me know. Thanks


If you do it via your hubby's account and post your message here then that'll be just as good. She won't see any of the messages sent with PayPal payments.

We plan to open this thread to her once we have decided what to do with the money and she will read all your messages here.

I'm not sure what the plan is to get the money out of PayPal or we might end up paying for the gift straight from there anyway.

Haven't really thought about that yet to be honest, but we'll get a satisfactory conclusion one way or another. 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Mike753TT

Done


----------



## steveupton

Donation made. This whole episode makes me so sad but it is I'm afraid symptomatic of the currect society that we live in. Can't imagine what Anneymouse has gone through this last week so this thread is a brilliant idea in that it will show her that there are still caring people around and may restore some of her confidence. I like the idea of giving her a day out in an R8 but who knows, if enough money is raised, may be it could be used to put her back in a TT - Car insurance write off payouts are notoriously mean and never replace like for like.


----------



## SteveTDCi

donation from steve & lisa sent, at this rate she will be going into coventy audi and picking her own colour  i saw a nice blue one there before we got our Mk1


----------



## mikecrossuk

Donation Sent!!

Really nice idea Rich, and like many people have already said just think of the money saved from all the hints and tips gained from the forum.

Its nice to know, that there are still good people out there, and its also nice that even though i've never met Anneymouse, or any other members on the forum that you can trust sending a payment to someone who you wouldn't know from Ant or Adam.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## davelincs

Donation forwarded, what a kind thought


----------



## ecko2702

Donation sent. Best of luck to you Anneymouse


----------



## rustyintegrale

Wow guys, how fabulous is this?! 










You broke the £300 barrier I set as the challenge overnight!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Fantastic work. This really does go to prove what a great community we have on the TT Forum.  I don't actually know anyone who has met Anney so it really is remarkable what you're all doing here. Brilliant! 

I'm not going to be around much today to keep this thread bumping around on top of the pile, so if anyone can help with responding to posts and passing on thanks that would be fabulous. We have to keep this thread in front of everyone as they login, to remind them to give if they already haven't!

If you haven't yet donated you can do so by going to PayPal, paying with your own PP funds or credit card and making a 'gift' payment to [email protected] This is a dedicated account just for this purpose.

*You need to make it a gift payment so we can avoid paying PayPal charges.* If you don't know how to send a payment as a gift it is simple. Log in to your PayPal account and click 'Send Money'. From the window that opens click the 'Personal' tab and you will have the option to send the funds as a gift.

Okay gotta go... My big thanks to all you guys who donated overnight! Well done.

Let's see if we can crack the £400 barrier today... :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## swfblade

I may be wrong, but I dont think you need a paypal account to send money via paypal, using a debit or credit card. I think all you need is an email address going to and from.

If thats not the case, then its easy to setup a webpage to this for you. I do that sort of thing all the time, so if you want it done, let me know and I'll sort it out for you. (FOC of course  )


----------



## rustyintegrale

swfblade said:


> I may be wrong, but I dont think you need a paypal account to send money via paypal, using a debit or credit card. I think all you need is an email address going to and from.
> 
> If thats not the case, then its easy to setup a webpage to this for you. I do that sort of thing all the time, so if you want it done, let me know and I'll sort it out for you. (FOC of course  )


Well I looked on the PayPal website quickly and couldn't see how.

But a dedicated webpage would be fabulous!  What info do you need from me? 

Cheers

rich


----------



## Jae

You can make a payment WITHOUT a paypal account. Just use the left panel to complete your details and proceed without creating an account.

Thats it.

BR

Jae


----------



## swfblade

surely its this page?

https://cms.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/?cmd= ... send_money

Tho I've not used it so not sure.


----------



## rustyintegrale

swfblade said:


> surely its this page?
> 
> https://cms.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/?cmd= ... send_money
> 
> Tho I've not used it so not sure.


Yeah that looks like it'll work! I'll PM this link to those who need it. Thanks mate.

Rich


----------



## rustyintegrale

Guys,

As you can see Jae and swfblade have discovered you CAN make credit/debit card payments without a PayPal account... 

So those that want to donate and don't want to open a PP account, please go here and click the 'personal' tab to select 'gift'...

http://tinyurl.com/ks23mn

and send to [email protected]

Thanks Jae and swfblade... :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Rich,

Having been recently directed to this thread and reading the terrible story of what has happened, I would like to add that APS will donate a* free full service *for Anneymouses replacement or other car. 

Kind regards,

Ed


----------



## rustyintegrale

[email protected] said:


> Hi Rich,
> 
> Having been recently directed to this thread and reading the terrible story of what has happened, I would like to add that APS will donate a* free full service *for Anneymouses replacement or other car.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Ed


      8)

Wow Ed, that's fantastic!!!

What a great offer from our friends at APS  How brilliant is that guys? We need to get Anney back in a TT now! :wink:

Pass on my sincere thanks to Andy and Nathan too Ed, that is a very generous thing to do. 8)

Cheers

Rich


----------



## [email protected]

rustyintegrale said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rich,
> 
> Having been recently directed to this thread and reading the terrible story of what has happened, I would like to add that APS will donate a* free full service *for Anneymouses replacement or other car.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Ed
> 
> 
> 
> 8)
> 
> Wow Ed, that's fantastic!!!
> 
> What a great offer from our friends at APS  How brilliant is that guys? We need to get Anney back in a TT now! :wink:
> 
> Pass on my sincere thanks to Andy and Nathan too Ed, that is a very generous thing to do. 8)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rich
Click to expand...

No worries, more than happy to help!


----------



## lazerjules

Good show Ed, very generous.

Perhaps we could all take her car on as a 'forum' project and make it a super TT!  Set up some sort of 'Pimp my ride' style thing, hijack her new car and pimp it, well in a classy way not actually like the tv show.


----------



## TTRockS

Disgusting behaviour! Too many scumbags in the world.


----------



## rustyintegrale

lazerjules said:


> hijack her new car and pimp it...


After all the hassle she's had recently I reckon she'll just lock it up. :lol:

I hope she does get back into a TT. With the support from us and that really brilliant offer from APS she'll have every incentive to.

So guys are we going to crack the £400 barrier on Hang 'em High Friday? 

Thanks to those who have added their donations today. I think she'll be delighted with the way you've all responded.

Well done guys! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Cheers

rich


----------



## triplefan

Bump (shamelessly)


----------



## G7COG

This is bloody horrific.

I hope the police where she lives catch these scumbags. If it was this way I would be making it personal that's for sure.

I'm already paranoid about my TT and don't even like leaving it on my driveway. I've been moved stations and now have no parking so I'm going to have to buy a little shed so I'm not constantly worried about parking my TT on street parking near a load of council flats. :?

I had a centrecap off mine taken last year and someone on here was kind enough to send me a replacement which they wouldn't accept anything for so I am going to make a donation to this.

G


----------



## ttjay

Absolutely Shocking!!!!!

Donation Sent Mate

Cheers

Jay


----------



## conlechi

donation sent 

Mark


----------



## Girl Smiffy

Lovely idea Rich - donation sent via hubbie's Paypal account. Hope you break the £400 barrier.

Hope Anney gets back in a TT - with the same baseball leather she loves


----------



## Diveratt

Back in Paypal again so just sent off a bit more every little helps.

Kevin


----------



## ViperOneZero

the suspect rallyroy1985 should be ashamed of his actions.


----------



## wul

donation sent.rich your a star for doing this.anney good luck with what the future brings.wul


----------



## bluetone

It's not much, but I have now contributed as well...

From Sweden,

Mattias


----------



## rustyintegrale

Okay guys, an update for you...

We are so far on £364   

I'd just like to thank a certain person on here who has donated twice and also the members from overseas who have also donated. TTF kindness has gone international. 

I think I'm going to look at closing this appeal on Sunday evening. It would be really nice if we could break the £400 by then and it really isn't too far to go. :roll:

So what do we do with the money?

Everyone who has donated has a right to choose. So can I suggest you all add your ideas here? I will then set up a poll and everyone can make a vote.

How about we set a deadline for midday on Sunday for the ideas and then run the poll shortly after? The PayPal account will remain open until we actually make a purchase.

If anyone wishes to receive a copy of the final PayPal statement then please send an email request to [email protected] and I will send you a PDF once the account is closed.

Once again, thank you all very much for your donations, messages of support, offers of help and constructive suggestions. Special thanks to Triplefan for shamelessly bumping this thread... [smiley=dude.gif] and to APS for their very kind 'AnneyBonus'. 8)

Let's break that £400 barrier! [smiley=drummer.gif]

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## rustyintegrale

bluetone said:


> It's not much, but I have now contributed as well...
> 
> From Sweden,
> 
> Mattias


Every little counts, Mattias... 

Thank you very much.

Rich


----------



## ecko2702

Maybe get her some flowers and how about a gift certificate to a day spa. What woman wouldn't like that? :lol: I will be possibly be making one more to get it up to £400


----------



## mighTy Tee

Hopefully one step further towards the target.

Cheers Richard


----------



## rustyintegrale

ecko2702 said:


> Maybe get her some flowers and how about a gift certificate to a day spa. What woman wouldn't like that? :lol: I will be possibly be making one more to get it up to £400


Yeah I was thinking sending her the flowers with a tag giving her the link to the thread where she could then learn about what we've done, our choice of gift and the AnneyBonus from APS.

It kinda makes more of the surprise... 

Joe mate, you've already donated. There are plenty on here who haven't so let's see how it goes... :wink:

Cheers buddy,

Rich


----------



## rustyintegrale

Thanks Richard. 

At this rate, I'll have to raise the bar again... :lol:


----------



## TT51

R8 experience and lots of flowers and balloons [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale

Guys, to keep this simple I'll start a list and add your ideas to it here.

Can I assume that we will send her a bouquet of flowers to tell her where she can read the thread?

Any Coventry-based florists on the forum prepared to do us a deal/free delivery and maybe add a TT related bit of personalisation? You'll get a good bit of kudos on here and be mentioned in despatches... 

Any engravers on here who could maybe donate a new TT hubcap engraved with a message from us?

Anyone here work for an event organisation company who could tailor a stunning day out for a lady who likes cars?

1 Spa/pamper day
2 R8 driving experience/flowers/balloons
3 Red Letter Day voucher
4 Helicopter flight with Jacqom and champagne?! :wink: 
5 A CCTV system
6 Half gifts, half cash
7 Triples idea (see here viewtopic.php?f=56&t=172863&start=105#p1761068)
8 Cash
9 Holiday voucher
10 Apple iPad
11 Presentation at TTF/TTOC meet

Any others?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## mighTy Tee

A CCTV system to protect the replacement TT?

Something like a netcam system which emails pictures etc http://www.networkwebcams.co.uk connected to an existing router would cost sub £200 and works well

Not exciting but practical.


----------



## Guest

How about spend half of it on gifts and give the rest as a cash donation she can spend on herself?

Doug


----------



## rustyintegrale

Guys,

Doug's suggestion is a good one. 

I also asked my wife what she would like if it was her - to get a woman's perspective. 

She too came up with the practical suggestion of allowing Anney some cash to do what she wants with. Who knows what unexpected bills she might face as a result of this attack?

We mustn't forget of course there is already an element of a practical contribution from APS. A free, FULL service is an amazing offer and will be a great way to get all the gremlins fixed if she buys another TT. :wink:

Any more ideas?

Would really appreciate contact from a generous florist in Coventry. By ordering through a local firm we'll save on excessive delivery charges. Does anyone know what school Anney teaches at? (PMs only please)... :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## Matt B

Just catching up on the weeks events, donation sent. :wink:


----------



## Mike753TT

Rich

I think it will be difficult to get everyone to agree on how to spend the cash. Perhaps we should trust you to carry on doing a great job :wink: I do think as it is from the TT forum we should have something which represents the TT, would the owners club donate a fleece/shirt? I do like the idea of the R8 driving experience (again Audi) and I don't mind going with her on the day :roll: Any left over pass the cash on.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Matt B said:


> Just catching up on the weeks events, donation sent. :wink:


Thanks Matt, got it. 

Cheers buddy,

Rich


----------



## rustyintegrale

Mike753TT said:


> Rich
> 
> I think it will be difficult to get everyone to agree on how to spend the cash.


Hi Mike,

Well I'm trying to gather everyones thoughts and then propose putting it to the vote. It seems the most democratic solution and I don't want people banging on my door after 10pm crying 'Foul!' :wink:

Regarding the TTOC gift, well that is entirely up to them. Nick (Nem, the TTOC Chair) was one of the first to make a personal donation (thanks mate :wink: ) and the TT Forum has already donated a significant amount through Jae, plus of course facilitated the whole appeal for us and made it invisible to Anney.

Let's just see what happens.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## triplefan

How about posting a poll that only Anney can see, with all suggested options that she can make multiple picks from, up to the total amount left after the flowers?

It might begin with, "You have £XXX to spend, choose from any of the options below" Add the options with the cost, including perhaps "None of the above, show me the money"

Still send the flowers, but on the card with them could be the poll address,at the bottom of the poll there could be an "unlocking" link to this thread

Don't know if this is achievable, or you like the idea, but I'm trying


----------



## rustyintegrale

triplefan said:


> How about posting a poll that only Anney can see, with all suggested options that she can make multiple picks from, up to the total amount left after the flowers?
> 
> It might begin with, "You have £XXX to spend, choose from any of the options below" Add the options with the cost, including perhaps "None of the above, show me the money"
> 
> Still send the flowers, but on the card with them could be the poll address,at the bottom of the poll there could be an "unlocking" link to this thread
> 
> Don't know if this is achievable, or you like the idea, but I'm trying


Andy, I think that is an excellent idea! 8) I'm gonna list it as 'Triples idea' and in the meantime make some enquiries... 

Cheers mate,

Rich


----------



## triplefan

rustyintegrale said:


> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about posting a poll that only Anney can see, with all suggested options that she can make multiple picks from, up to the total amount left after the flowers?
> 
> It might begin with, "You have £XXX to spend, choose from any of the options below" Add the options with the cost, including perhaps "None of the above, show me the money"
> 
> Still send the flowers, but on the card with them could be the poll address,at the bottom of the poll there could be an "unlocking" link to this thread
> 
> Don't know if this is achievable, or you like the idea, but I'm trying
> 
> 
> 
> Andy, I think that is an excellent idea! 8) I'm gonna list it as 'Triples idea' and in the meantime make some enquiries...
> 
> Cheers mate,
> 
> Rich
Click to expand...

Awwwwwwwwww shucks


----------



## L9KYM

Hi

I have sent £10, hope you receive it.

From a ladies point of view, definately send some lovely flowers, but maybe try and get them sent in a special vase which she could keep in memory from all of us at TT FORUM, just a thought.

I think some pampering time for Anneymouse and also cash, depending on how much you collect.

Cheers

L9KYM


----------



## Jamo8

The flowers are a must, what about some holiday vouchers for Anney to get away from all the stress of the situation.As she works in a school as mentioned in a previous post school holiday times are very expensive  Just another thought to throw in the mix :wink:

Martyn & Catherine


----------



## mikeat45

i agree flowers deffo ..Flowers and a nice card ..........some cash woud be nice as i suspect she will have insurance access to pay


----------



## rustyintegrale

Thanks for the ideas and recent donations guys. All been added to the list and account...


----------



## triplefan

Rich how about an update on the total?


----------



## rustyintegrale

triplefan said:


> Rich how about an update on the total?


So close... [smiley=bigcry.gif]










Cheers

rich


----------



## kennyspaceman

Just logged on and read about it, just awful . .. i've put something in the pot


----------



## rustyintegrale

kennyspaceman said:


> Just logged on and read about it, just awful . .. i've put something in the pot


Thank you! You took us over £400   










Cheers

Rich 

Dunno if I dare set the next goal... :roll:


----------



## ecko2702

Rich your a saint for setting this up and I am amazed at all the people who have helped to reach over £400 for a complete stranger. Makes you think twice about selling up now. What m3 forum would do this for anyone? :lol:  Oh and bump to the top


----------



## rustyintegrale

ecko2702 said:


> Rich your a saint for setting this up and I am amazed at all the people who have helped to reach over £400 for a complete stranger. Makes you think twice about selling up now. What m3 forum would do this for anyone? :lol:  Oh and bump to the top


I'm no saint mate :lol: But I do know an injustice when I see one and empowering others to help do something about it gives me a warm, fuzzy feeling. :wink:

Thanks for the compliment and the bump mate!


----------



## Nem

Really is a fantastic effort from everyone who has donated!

As Rich said above I put something in the pot a couple of days back 

The TTOC will happily offer a years membership should she have another TT and want to take us up on the offer. Just need to let me know and it can be arranged as and when.

Nick


----------



## rustyintegrale

Nem said:


> The TTOC will happily offer a years membership should she have another TT and want to take us up on the offer. Just need to let me know and it can be arranged as and when.
> 
> Nick


With offers like this, the one from APS and all the camaraderie shown by everyone on here, it shouldn't be too difficult to ease her back into a TT... :wink:

Nice one Nick. 8) Please pass on my thanks to the committee too... 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## jaqcom

Would like to be a 'Fly' on the wall when she finds out .........Good to fly Rich :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale

jaqcom said:


> Would like to be a 'Fly' on the wall when she finds out .........Good to fly Rich :roll:


There's no reason why you can't be mate. :wink:

If we go with Triplefan's idea (which I think is the best, subject to Jae being able to do it) then you'll be able to see exactly what she does. I think we'll try to fix it so the thread gets opened at an agreed time so we can all see her reactions just about as they happen... 

It's also the fairest solution because every idea will be listed but she makes her choice. Everybody's happy... 

Cheers

rich


----------



## stevebeechTA

What a great thread, Cant believe i have only just seen it, well I think i did when it first came on but could not get in. How long will the PP donation account be open for. I defo want to give a donation but i have not got the funds till pay day in a couple of weeks and i want to give more than what i can afford at the moment.

top bloke for sorting it [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## stiffler69

Sent a little donation hope it helps make her smile


----------



## surftt

Shocked by this.
Hope justice catches up with them. [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## Fictorious

My girlfriend saw this and has also donated, even though she's not a member of the forum.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Fictorious said:


> My girlfriend saw this and has also donated, even though she's not a member of the forum.


I think it's made a lot of people think. It's all too easy to ignore a problem and hope it'll go away. Those who've donated have sent a very clear message to the feral sectors plaguing our society.

*We will not allow our self-governance to fall to your levels...*

Thanks to all those who donated overnight... 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## TT51

rustyintegrale said:


> If we go with Triplefan's idea (which I think is the best, subject to Jae being able to do it) then you'll be able to see exactly what she does. I think we'll try to fix it so the thread gets opened at an agreed time so we can all see her reactions just about as they happen


Any idea when this might be Rich


----------



## rustyintegrale

TT51 said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we go with Triplefan's idea (which I think is the best, subject to Jae being able to do it) then you'll be able to see exactly what she does. I think we'll try to fix it so the thread gets opened at an agreed time so we can all see her reactions just about as they happen
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea when this might be Rich
Click to expand...

I sent Jae a PM yesterday after Andy posted his idea and as of now it's still in my Outbox. It really is down to whether Jae can make this happen. As soon as I hear from him I'll let you all know.

Cheers

rich


----------



## rustyintegrale

So guys, today is officially the last day of running this. :-*

The PayPal account [email protected] will remain open for donations until such time as the funds are moved or spent. I will then close the account and post a closing statement here.

If you've already donated, then thank you kindly. If you've been thinking about it then today is really your last chance. If you've only just seen this thread then where have you been?! :lol: :lol:

Anyone who has not made a donation then please, please just add a £1. If everyone registered here did that we'd probably double the total which currently stands at a magnificent £418    

I won't make any more calls for donations after this one I promise. I am out most of today and I'd love to come home and see there's been one last rush to bump up the figure... :wink:

Thanks to everyone who has posted and also to those who I know will help by 'bumping' this thread every so often today... :wink: :wink:

Andy, Joe, Neil - I know I can depend on you three at least! :lol:

Cheers guys,

Rich


----------



## CamV6

I've just sent a little fiver for the pot. I know its not much but I'm hoping every little counts!

I think this response in reply to what is an incredible and apalling story which has tugged at everyone's heart-strings and focused minds on a fear we all live with everyday (i.e. being 'robbed' of our pride and joy permanently by evil force) says it all about the community that exists here. I know of no other on-line community quite like it.


----------



## kaplan98

Donation sent.
...and thanks to you Rich for coming up with this honorable idea allowing us to give something back to a fellow forum member in return of things we have had achieved through this forum.
Tolga


----------



## 2manybiscuits

2manybiscuits donation in euros sent (gave up biscuits for the day one step closer to fitting in my TT again)
well done to Rich and friends

some sac of ballbags that did this. hope everything works out for annie

new to this fourm its fantastic


----------



## triplefan

2manybiscuits said:


> 2manybiscuits donation in euros sent (gave up biscuits for the day one step closer to fitting in my TT again)
> well done to Rich and friends
> 
> some sac of ballbags that did this. hope everything works out for annie
> 
> new to this fourm its fantastic


Give that man a cigar, new to the forum, second post and he's made a donation [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]

Awesome


----------



## salTTy

tenner just gone bastards,it happened to me once,unfortunately for him I was in the CID at the time.18months in Durham prison is a long time.Doesnt speak to me now cheers all keep up good work salTTy


----------



## ecko2702

.........Bump


----------



## JohnPinchin

so busy looking at cars for sale that i missed this...

I'm speechless - what an awful thing to do to someone, I hope they manage (bother) to track them down and they get what they deserve!!!

What great forum you have here to organise something to help lift her spirits


----------



## rustyintegrale

Well done guys, it's good to see some activity on here today... 

The good news is I have found out where Anney works and have her full name... :lol:

So, the plan is to send the bouquet of flowers to her at work. :wink:

I'm still awaiting a response from Jae and suspect it will be Monday now before we hear anything about Triple's plan being feasible. With that in mind I intend to postpone the poll and we'll make a decision exactly how to manage the reveal to Anney after Jae has got back to me.

Thanks to all who have donated today. 

Cam, I got your PM and will respond soon. :wink:

Cheers guys,

Rich


----------



## MancTT

Donation sent. Hope it goes someway to ease the stress that anneymouse must be feeling.


----------



## rustyintegrale

triplefan said:


> 2manybiscuits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2manybiscuits donation in euros sent (gave up biscuits for the day one step closer to fitting in my TT again)
> well done to Rich and friends
> 
> some sac of ballbags that did this. hope everything works out for annie
> 
> new to this fourm its fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> Give that man a cigar, new to the forum, second post and he's made a donation [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> Awesome
Click to expand...

Take your pick Mr Biscuit and many thanks for your donation... :wink:










Cheers

Rich


----------



## gadgetboy38

Good luck Anney with whatever new motor you go for, hopefully another TT 

All the best

Charles

donation sent:

Plus "BUMP"


----------



## TT_Tesh

Shocking news. Can't believe something like this would happen. How did the Ebay seller know where Anneymouse lived?!

I am glad no one is hurt by this tragic story. Insurance is there for a reason...


----------



## NaughTTy

Having read the original thread when it started , I've only just caught up with this one.

Rich, this really is a fantastic gesture by you (and all those who've helped out, donated and got involved). I've not read the whole thread so hope it's not too late to add a little now. Let's hope this restores Anney's faith in humankind!

Can just imagine the size of her smile when she finally gets to see this. 

I'm off to catch up with the rest of the thread - dying to know what triple's idea is now!

Well done all,

Paul


----------



## 2manybiscuits

rustyintegrale said:


> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2manybiscuits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2manybiscuits donation in euros sent (gave up biscuits for the day one step closer to fitting in my TT again)
> well done to Rich and friends
> 
> some sac of ballbags that did this. hope everything works out for annie
> 
> new to this fourm its fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> Give that man a cigar, new to the forum, second post and he's made a donation [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> Awesome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take your pick Mr Biscuit and many thanks for your donation... :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rich
Click to expand...

 thanks Rich - You should change your username to BobGeldof


----------



## T3RBO

TT_Tesh said:


> Shocking news. Can't believe something like this would happen. How did the Ebay seller know where Anneymouse lived?!


After winning his auction I believe seller requested her address so he could drop them off and a few hours later the car was in flames 

You've done a fantastic job Rich and so hope this helps her recover from this horrendous ordeal [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

# Confused by what your all 'bumping' as this thread is a sticky in it's own section :?


----------



## Nem

T3RBO said:


> # Confused by what your all 'bumping' as this thread is a sticky in it's own section :?


Because if you use the "View Active Topics" function, bumping will keep it in view for people


----------



## T3RBO

Nem said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> 
> # Confused by what your all 'bumping' as this thread is a sticky in it's own section :?
> 
> 
> 
> Because if you use the "View Active Topics" function, bumping will keep it in view for people
Click to expand...

Ah I see... can't say I have ever used any of those options


----------



## NaughTTy

How far are we off the £500 mark Rich - must be close by now


----------



## Charlie

NaughTTy said:


> How far are we off the £500 mark Rich - must be close by now


I was just wondering the same thing  It would be nice to have a nice round £500  I would love to see her face when she finds out about this 

Charlie


----------



## swfblade

As said earlier I will be donating. Just waiting for some funds to clear in my bank account now (bloody cashflow) as my Paypal account is sorted. Soon as I'll chuck some in. 8)


----------



## Jae

Its doable...

But what about a nice iPad for her to browse the Forum with? Not too far off achieving 499 are we?

BR

Jae


----------



## Jae

Which she has to collect at the TTOC/TTF Event, in person?


----------



## Charlie

Jae said:


> Which she has to collect at the TTOC/TTF Event, in person?


Great idea - an official presentation so that everyone that attends is involved  and those that have contributed can see the effect of their money 

Charlie


----------



## les

Only just seen his thread and am glad to send my donation for this poor lady. I have not read all the thread but going back to read as much as possible. Lets hope the police catch the feckin %^&*$ and he rots for sometime in jail. :x


----------



## les

I have just PMd 30 members (max number I can PM) of my NW group giving them a link to this thread. There will be many more on here who have not read this I am sure. Lets hope we can hit £500


----------



## robokn

I think is possibly the most worthy cause on here, good onall that have donated, good call Les


----------



## rustyintegrale

Hi Guys,

As of now we are just short of £500   The odd pence figure is the result of a conversion from 5 Euros to Pound Sterling.










We can add all the ideas to the list of what to do with the money but I still think Triple's idea is the best as it gives her the freedom to choose what she'd like.

The iPad is a good idea too because Apple might be able to engrave it, but it will use all of the money and what happens if she doesn't like Apple stuff?!

Not sure about a formal presentation either. We'd never keep it secret for long enough and doing it at the annual meet means the fund has to remain secret until then - plus I'm not a TTOC member anymore... :lol:  .

I really saw this as just a way of making a bad time less painful and the longer we leave it the less that will mean anything.

But, you've all donated and you have every right to determine what happens. So a poll, for me is the fairest way...

Let me know what you want to do.

Cheers guys, and thanks to all those who have donated recently... 

Rich


----------



## ScoobyTT

rustyintegrale said:


> As of now we are just short of £500   The odd pence figure is the result of a conversion from 5 Euros to Pound Sterling.


I've rounded it up to £495 from my volcano retreat with the folding laketop. Research into anti-pikey rockets continues. Someone pop in a fiver and we're there. 

Gift-wise, I don't think the iPad is a good idea, and not just because I think they suck, but I reckon a pleasant experience like the spa day someone suggested or a driving experience and the the rest as hard loot to use towards a new car, or costs, or whatever.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Thanks to Scooby for tidying up the pence... :wink:

I'm afraid I stole the honour of taking it to £500...  










Cheers

Rich


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

I agree... The sooner we pull this one out of the bag, and let her know the better, after as the weeks go by it gets easier to stomach that all this has happened, and the horrible feelings will start to fade, where as right now it's more important to give her a pick up, whilst she's in such a bad place..... i know it'll mean alot to her and will probably get her straight back out there and buying a TT... (potentially she may not be at the eventt... as she hasn't got a TT)

I still think a R8 driving day... after all it's an audi !!! and would be a good memory, with photo's ect... that we all can see...i'm sure there nowhere near the figure we got.. (think there about £200 "i got one for my birthday") and the rest she can decide what to do with it.... mods on a TT perhaps???


----------



## mikeat45

the sooner the better i say Rich, it will help to put it all behind her


----------



## lazerjules

My thoughts are that there should be flowers, then perhaps something shiny and engraved with something like 'From the TT forum', perhaps a part of a TT like a fuel cap mounted in a wooden base or something like that, something she can keep no matter what, and then I think the rest should be a cheque, she then has the choice perhaps pamper herself with a spa day etc... or pamper her new car with a mod.

Just my thoughts anyway.


----------



## swfblade

At this rate we'll be able to buy her another TT... :lol:


----------



## Marco34

les said:


> I have just PMd 30 members (max number I can PM) of my NW group giving them a link to this thread. There will be many more on here who have not read this I am sure. Lets hope we can hit £500


Yep, nice ones Les, I was not aware of this. I feel the need to have donated also as this has got very personal and nasty. I hope something nice is bought for her, some great ideas. This shows great spirit and thought by the forum members! This could have happened to any of us.

There is real scum in our society and this forum shows humanity.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Okay guys, are you all happy with this?

We will definitely be sending her a bouquet of flowers which will either lead her to this thread or a new one (depending on what we choose to do). So that part is written in stone. I have her full name and the address of her school so it makes sense to send it there as she won't be home anyway... 

Then I think I'll set up a poll tonight with all the ideas listed and make it a straight-forward vote. If Triple's idea wins, then we need Jae to fix the forum to enable it. Jae are you happy/able to do this?

I think we should set Friday as the day to do the reveal. So the bouquet is sent to her school Friday morning/afternoon and she gets the link to this thread or another and it all opens up before her as soon as she logs on.

So if I set the poll tonight and we let it run until Wednesday morning, how does that fit with people?

Cheers guys,

Rich 

Can anyone recommend a good florist in Coventry please? Preferably one that takes PayPal... :wink:


----------



## Marco34

Great idea.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Think a new thread would be in order....

could still ensure a link to this one is on the front page so she can read at her leasure the kind words...

perhaps maybe a block so only she can make the first reply to the thread... 

like your thinking rich !!!


----------



## rustyintegrale

Okay guys, the deadline for ideas about what to do with the money is this evening. I will try to post the poll as soon after 6pm as I can.

Here is what I currently have...
viewtopic.php?f=56&t=172863&start=90#p1760971

Can I please ask that *only those who have donated make a vote*? When you have done so just say so at the end of the thread. It doesn't matter that people see what you voted for does it?! :lol: But it just prevents others from tooling about... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jae, if you can just let me know about the technical aspect as soon as poss, so we don't vote for something we can't deliver... Cheers mate.

Thanks guys. I can't wait to see her reaction...    8)   [smiley=bigcry.gif] :-*


----------



## Jae

Its dooable with the page that only she can see for the poll. No prob.

Jae


----------



## rustyintegrale

Jae said:


> Its dooable with the page that only she can see for the poll. No prob.
> 
> Jae


Thanks Jae, brilliant! Right guys, poll on for later. Be sure to add your vote and let's get this thing going...


----------



## ScoobyTT

Is there an option to fund research into the use of thieves, vandals, chavs and all other oxygen thieves, as biofuels, landfill and calcium supplements for developing countries? Make sure there's one of those. [smiley=book2.gif] It says here that the average wastoid can, through high concentrations of KFC and Sunny D, power a small African community for 15 hours.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Guys,

I have created a separate thread for the voting poll which you can find here...

viewtopic.php?f=56&t=173304

Poll closes at 6pm on Wednesday. Please do not add suggestions!

Cheers

rich


----------



## seasurfer

Hi Rich

just been notified of this from Les, and donation just made through paypal with a message for her. A very nice gesture which i am sure she will appreciate from us all.

Regards

Gill


----------



## rustyintegrale

seasurfer said:


> Hi Rich
> 
> just been notified of this from Les, and donation just made through paypal with a message for her. A very nice gesture which i am sure she will appreciate from us all.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Gill


Thanks Gill and also thanks to Les for putting the word out... :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya,
When I felt a bit down last November due to my Chris you all rallied round and I was very touched.
Different reason this time but Anney is a TTer so my/our thoughts are with you and a donation sent.


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya,
Rich you have a pm.


----------



## Diveratt

Hi Rusty,
Maybe we could organise a TT drive past Anneymouses House to show solidarity if she gets another TT

Kevin


----------



## rustyintegrale

Diveratt said:


> Hi Rusty,
> Maybe we could organise a TT drive past Anneymouses House to show solidarity if she gets another TT
> 
> Kevin


Hi Kevin,

Definitely. Good idea!


----------

